# some updates



## terryo (Aug 5, 2010)

The new boxies are adjusting well, and Pio seems to be happy now without them. He'll need a girlfriend soon...






Chewy and Pi looking for a worm or a treat





Pi's favorite





Nora taking a dip





Everyone loves this





Too hot, so everyone went into the cave





Except Nora, who loves the sun and spends the whole day searching for food or in the water, or basking. She usually only goes into the hide at night time. Ornates are so different that the Eastern's and Three Toed's.










Pio


----------



## LadyGreek (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh Terry......They are all BEAUTIFUL and their outside world is FABULOUS!!! Thank you for sharing the new updates on your babies!!! I have to admit.....I'm jealous, but in a good way!!!


----------



## Candy (Aug 5, 2010)

Terry I love your enclosure now, but I feel so sorry for Pio. He needs another friend like you said. Dale lays out like Nora is in that one picture soaking up the sun.  You and your son did an awesome job again.


----------



## terryo (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you Candy and Kendra. They have a great spot to hibernate, but two of them are just too little I think, so they probably will come inside. Anyway who would I play with all winter?


----------



## DoctorCosmonaut (Aug 5, 2010)

I swear Pio grew since the last time you put up a picture. He looks so big now! And everything looks lovely as always! You could be in a garden magazine


----------



## Missy (Aug 5, 2010)

Just beautiful


----------



## Isa (Aug 5, 2010)

Amazing Terry  Thanks for sharing your beautiful pictures with us!


----------



## Angi (Aug 5, 2010)

So pretty


----------



## harris (Aug 6, 2010)

OUTSTANDING!!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Aug 6, 2010)

They always have such distinct expressions on their little faces...thought bubbles pop up so easily in one's mind. 

That Mazuri mash looks yummy! 

It is hard not to be sad about Izzy's absence...Pio would have been so happy following her around, though the new separated spaces may have generated a bit of Romeo and Juliet activity between them...

I hope you find a good partner for Pio eventually.


----------



## Tom (Aug 6, 2010)

Very nice, as usual. Fantastic pictures! Thanks for sharing those.


----------



## Candy (Aug 6, 2010)

More pictures please. I mean I know that you and your son worked very hard on this enclosure we need many more views of it.


----------



## Madortoise (Sep 8, 2010)

As always, your pictures inspire me. I can almost hear the sound of peacefulness--trickling water from the brooke you got going in your yard, turtles chomping on yummy food and yawning to nap...


----------

